# Light novel/Visual novel Directory



## Xiammes (Aug 6, 2015)

Since everything is going to be moved into this section, things are bound to get lost and the search function is shitty, so here is a new directly of all current visual novel and light novel threads.


Light Novels





















Visual Novels


----------



## Mider T (Aug 11, 2015)

Where's the manga directory?


----------



## Xiammes (Aug 11, 2015)

All the old stickies I took down can be found in this thread. Same goes for the TV channel version of the thread.


----------



## SupremeKage (Aug 2, 2016)

Is there a manhwa directory?


----------

